# File manager (thunar or caja) freezes



## tankist02 (Dec 18, 2015)

If I move or delete a bunch of files in a program other than file manager it may lead to freezing of the file manager for a minute or two.

For example, in Thunar I visited a directory with a few hundred files. Then in terminal I run `rm *` in that directory. Thunar will freeze for a couple of minutes. The same happens with Caja.

I run


```
FreeBSD bclinton 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r291083: Sun Nov 22 21:34:30 PST 2015  toor@bclinton:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

all packages are built from freshly updated ports.

What can be done to fix it?


----------

